# JDAM'd



## macko2000 (Jan 10, 2018)

Came home to find a crater where my mailbox used to be. What an awesome hook up. @Peapaw you're the Man! Thanks a million times over. I will now have to invest in tuppordors should I acquire any more tasty treats.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Peaboom!!!!


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Well done @Peapaw!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice One @Peapaw!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Boom!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Boom! Nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

You got pead.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

macko2000 said:


> Came home to find a crater where my mailbox used to be. What an awesome hook up. @Peapaw you're the Man! Thanks a million times over. I will now have to invest in tuppordors should I acquire any more tasty treats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool. The one in the black paper looks very mysterious!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dayaamn, Squashed like a bug on the windshield of a semi!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice job @Peapaw


----------

